# paying for blogs/essay



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever paid some one to write blogs for you. Any body have any info on the subject.

where to find good potential writers

how much a decent blog post is worth


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

First, what is your purpose for your blog?
Personally, I think having someone else write your blog defeats the purpose. It should have your voice. If you are not a great writer, find some to edit and revise your drafts. If you don't have the time and desire to maintain one, don't do it.

If you were going to buy content, I would speak to Tess Wittler Another route would be Footbridge where you get the same generic content as everyone else.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I got some spare time. I'll write you some stuff.

PM me.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

jason123 said:


> Has anyone ever paid some one to write blogs for you. Any body have any info on the subject.
> 
> where to find good potential writers
> 
> how much a decent blog post is worth


i aint got to much time to rite but i kin rite sumpin up fer ya tanite iffen ya wants. i kin rite goode an mak up goode stores an stuf


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> i aint got to much time to rite but i kin rite sumpin up fer ya tanite iffen ya wants. i kin rite goode an mak up goode stores an stuf


You sound like an upgrade to some of the "content" writers from India.
(Do North Koreans speak English?)
I had some of our employees write stuff, but that's different.
Jason, you write nicely yourself, are you asking about you doing it?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can a decent writer (English as native language) for $5 per 300 words if your goal is merely building in-links. A good article can be as much as $50 (usually includes distribution to article sites) That is a good supplement for SEO with maybe a couple things to keep in mind. A potential customer could find it and read it, so it shouldn't be gibberish. You could be well served with a site local blog (on your URL) that you write in addition to the inlink blogs and articles.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I cannot understand why anyone would pay someone to create a blog unless it is purely technical. I enjoy writing my blog and find it thereputic. Plus, as Chris said it is my voice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I can understand why someone would, if they were blogging only for Google.I see more than a few blogs every day and can easily spot an authentic one.
I like what Gary V says here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I can understand as well Chris. It takes hard work to create_ good_ content. 

Be aware that buying content especially as cheap as Ken mentioned could very well be respun content. It wouldn't take G long to see that, the software used just rehashes old stuff, probably making it worthless.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Content farms is what Google is after since the Panda update.
What is good for Google is good for the readers. 
If you can't do qood quality, maybe an employee, friend or someone in the industry can.
Quality though takes time and as a result is expensive.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The going rate for a freelance (e.g. US college kid) to write (from scratch) a 300 word blog with relevant English and pertaining to your topic is approximately $5. You post the blog on your own blog pages (that you use solely for SEO and have different class IP addresses as those from your main server) or for additional fees if they have good PR on their blog, you have them put it there.

You have to find the right source and it is not easy. Why would anyone do this? Because in-links are still very relevant to your overall ranking and building them is very time consuming. 

Blogs are a great way to express yourself but my feeling is generally.. who cares? How many different things am I going to write about pressure washing? Google is already littered with my stuff that hits many long tail keywords. I'm in business to generate leads, sell them, perform the work and collect a fee. Additional blogging, for me, isn't worth the time. There is no disrespect meant to anyone that enjoys blogging. Writing can be liberating. Ive done this longer than most of you, so I have some advantage of being entrenched. As things change, I'll re-evaluate. The writing of a blog becomes a task and then, for me, not enjoyable.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I might have to blog about blogging...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Blogs are a great way to express yourself but my feeling is generally.. who cares? How many different things am I going to write about pressure washing? Google is already littered with my stuff that hits many long tail keywords. I'm in business to generate leads, sell them, perform the work and collect a fee. Additional blogging, for me, isn't worth the time. There is no disrespect meant to anyone that enjoys blogging. Writing can be liberating. Ive done this longer than most of you, so I have some advantage of being entrenched. As things change, I'll re-evaluate. The writing of a blog becomes a task and then, for me, not enjoyable.


I agree! 
My attempt to say something similar here backfired. 
Anything I will write recently, not even I find interesting.
I hate mediocrity and I become the epitomy of it.
World, please stop blogging non interesting stuff!!!!
Someone here wrote about not writing anything unless it is good.
Was that good? Writing about writing? At least I liked that one.
Good luck finding good topics after that blog.
Maybe a few more about tools or how to hire a contractor, or the best brush or...
No offense, just have to express my opinion


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Blogging sucks. 
Twitter is easier. 
And more fun.
Its like haiku.
With inspiration.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Blogging sucks.
> Twitter is easier.
> And more fun.
> Its like haiku.
> With inspiration.


Scott,
Blogging itself doesn't.
I read so many daily. But I think we can all agree there are some bad ones.
The whole point of this thread was about that.
A valid point is being made, not just here but everywhere
about the amount and quality of content created. 
I am out of ideas myself. I am glad others here are so fertile.
I might find something interesting, sure, but does my audience?
A lot of people are raising this question (Heidi had a nice blog about it)
Maybe you are the exception and you will stay prolific forever(I sincerely hope so) 
But coming up with interesting content is difficult.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

I wouldnt pay someone to write from scratch, maybe to edit, but as has been said, it is you and your business, and unless you are a phoney, a ghost writer will make you seem phoney.

One idea. My wife has a blog, related to her textile design, but she hates blogging, even though she is a very inciteful and interesting writer. So we came up with a method where I can blog on her site from my perspective as her "helper". (The Warped Assistant!) I get to see and hear a lot of what goes on with her business, so I have started blogging about what she got up to, who she was talking to about xyz, what she learnt etc So Im conveying her business without trying to be her. Seems OK. Might work in your situation?

I think there is so much to blog about painting, cant get it all down. Get loads of emails and calls from HO, contractors asking or chatting about this that and the other to do with our trade, a lot of different perspectives, gets the brain ticking over. Best to leave sth a few days before publishing if you dont get a good feeling reading the preview


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Research (reviews) is always a great topic. People are always researching, painters, customers, prospects, vendors, you name it. I'm not a "how to hire a contractor" or "how to pick a color" there are things we do every day on our jobs that are over looked that has the potential to be a good article and we being applicators are best fit to give the reviews. Not Homes and Garden. 

That said I would never pay for a article, it would not fit with my blog as I hope it appears genuine. I am open to guest bloggers within the construction industry and will be soliciting a few next year.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

acmasterpainter said:


> I wouldnt pay someone to write from scratch, maybe to edit, but as has been said, it is you and your business, and unless you are a phoney, a ghost writer will make you seem phoney.


Blogging for a business and blogging for link building are generally separate The latter not ranking by itself but just adding relevant in-links to your site. The link building blogs are rarely found in Google search results and are rarely read. They are for search engine optimization. (just a part of the big picture). Having both types along with social media, bookmark sites, videos, articles, directory listings and lenses bring you towards the top of Google. Do good onsite optimization with well written copy, proper keyword desnity, good title tags, header tags and alt text for pictures and you can dominate Google.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

George Z said:


> Scott,
> Blogging itself doesn't.
> I read so many daily. But I think we can all agree there are some bad ones.
> The whole point of this thread was about that.
> ...


I agree, George. There is too much absolutely awful content. I guess I would rather see organic bad content than farmed bad content. 

Some of the services that set up websites and seo are the worst offenders.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Blogging for a business and blogging for link building are generally separate The latter not ranking by itself but just adding relevant in-links to your site. The link building blogs are rarely found in Google search results and are rarely read. They are for search engine optimization. (just a part of the big picture). ...
> 
> Do good onsite optimization with well written copy, proper keyword desnity, good title tags, header tags and alt text for pictures and you can dominate Google.


I hear what you are saying, lots to think about. 

With keyword density, in general, I find these SEO experts banging on about keyword density and the like, a bit fooey. (Did you see what I did there with my keyword, keyword density!!)

Good blogging is surely just good writing - a beginning, middle and end, keep the train of thought going from one paragraph to another. A few pics to spice it up. All the keyword density mantra means is, dont let the reader forget what you are writing about, but dont repeat certain keyword density words too many times, ie keep the synonyms (or as we now have to call them, long tail keywords) going... School stuff, really, but because its internet and algorithms, basic writing skills have been mystified.

Wish more painters would blog, there are some clever people out there who are keeping it to themselves because the blog world seems to be portrayed as some dark art that is more complex than what t actually is - typing a few coherent paragraphs about your favourite subject and pressing publish.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Hmmm, what do I think about paying someone to blog for you? I think it is a [email protected] idea and part of the reason so much on the Internet sucks. Now if you want to pay me to write a blog for you that of course would be completely different and absolutely acceptable. But there had better be another zero at the end of those prices mentioned.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I think I actually need to make an exception to my comment above and that is if you a hiring a professional along the lines of Tess or the like to help you form good content for your website. But I guarantee you it will cost more than $50 an article and with good reason. You get what you pay for.

I think a lot of contractors could benefit from some professional wriitng assistance on their website.

What I am COMPLETELY against and hate is hiring an SEO company to write a blog for you for the purpose of Google rankings. I am quickly beginning to detest the entire SEO marketing industry. I think it is stealing money from contractors and does more harm than good to the internet. I am tired of bad content, keyword writing, useless online directories for the sole purpose of creating back links and fake comments on blogs.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

WarlinePainting said:


> I think I actually need to make an exception to my comment above and that is if you a hiring a professional along the lines of Tess or the like to help you form good content for your website. But I guarantee you it will cost more than $50 an article and with good reason. You get what you pay for.
> 
> I think a lot of contractors could benefit from some professional wriitng assistance on their website.
> 
> What I am COMPLETELY against and hate is hiring an SEO company to write a blog for you for the purpose of Google rankings. I am quickly beginning to detest the entire SEO marketing industry. I think it is stealing money from contractors and does more harm than good to the internet. I am tired of bad content, keyword writing, useless online directories for the sole purpose of creating back links and fake comments on blogs.


I'm tired of all this new technology and being told I need this that and the other new electronics to stay viable. But i'm an old fashioned old fart anyway so whadda I know?:blink:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I just posted a blog that I wanted to share because I think it responds to the question of "what the heck to write". Not everything needs to be educational or informative and not everything needs to be directly associated with painting.

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/snapblog/readblog.asp?blogid=1556

We were on vacation and the colours of this place were amazing so I took photos and wrote an article. Okay yes, I can take decent pics and yes, I can put together words that sound flowery and nice but I am not a professional photographer or writer. 

My point is this. The goal is to engage with your audience (and customers). Interest them, share with them, show them pretty pictures, tell them funny stories. You are building relationships with people through social media. It is no different than running into them on the street and asking how their last vacation was. 

I simply can't see how hiring someone to do this for you can achieve the same results.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> I think I actually need to make an exception to my comment above and that is if you a hiring a professional along the lines of Tess or the like to help you form good content for your website. But I guarantee you it will cost more than $50 an article and with good reason. You get what you pay for.
> 
> I think a lot of contractors could benefit from some professional wriitng assistance on their website.
> 
> What I am COMPLETELY against and hate is hiring an SEO company to write a blog for you for the purpose of Google rankings. I am quickly beginning to detest the entire SEO marketing industry. I think it is stealing money from contractors and does more harm than good to the internet. I am tired of bad content, keyword writing, useless online directories for the sole purpose of creating back links and fake comments on blogs.


I'm with you on that. Junk directories and gibberish articles still pollute searches. Unfortunately, it is a necessary game and it can be done correctly. I'm not a fan of junk mail which really just translates into other companies trying to do what we are all trying to do. Putting aside my personal distaste and using direct mail allowed me to gain a decent size customer database. It is business which should generally be set aside from emotion and our own predispositions. I have never had someone write anything for me, but if it were necessary to build links for SEO and I just could not get myself to sit down and do the writing (like many technician oriented owner/operator companies), it can be a viable option. I'm not advocating it, just answering the question objectively.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> I simply can't see how hiring someone to do this for you can achieve the same results.


You can't. That is your personal/on website blog. That's the only one people may follow and it would not be a good idea to throw in writings from people that have no painting experience nor know your company like you do.

Heidi, taking emotion aside and looking at your SERP ranking, you came up number 20 in a search for "Vancouver painters". Searching for "Vancouver painting companies" turned up one of your blogs on page 3 of Google.ca. Your company did not show up in Google local results for either phrase. Among us here, you are a great writer and respected as a smart business person. Out there in the real world, you may be losing bid opportunities because your site does not rank as well as it could. So while SEO is a sore spot for many, you can see why I continually advocate it.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Remember, my site is less than 1 year old. 

And I should clarify that I do pay for SEO but I am paying for it through my website developer and designer and mostly doing it through proper page and website set up. I am not paying for back linking or the like.

I also am in one of the most competitive areas for painting and ranking high on Google will always be a very difficult task. That is why I am a BIG believer in PPC. Believe me, when I want to be, I am on the top of the page.

I do not hate SEO but I detest the SEO marketing companies that do nothing but as you say "pollute" the Internet. 

I am in this for the long term and the biggest lesson I have learned in the last year is to focus on who we are and what we do. The rankings will come.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

just depends on the keywords, she comes up number 3 for Vancouver Painting contractors



> Vancouver painting contractors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I say this time next year Heidi will dominate her area.

Pat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sorry about picking on you, Heidi and I remember now that your site is new. Its very well written. Once it gets coupled with the rank it deserves your leads should skyrocket. Do you have any off site blogs?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

No worries. I spent the better part of a year freaking out over SEO. Now I simply ignore it. I have started writing for Blogging Painters and have some other projects in the works.

And of course I am funding research for cloning.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Is it too early to order two? When referring to my sales force as me, myself and I, it would be literal. :yes:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I can relate.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I have gotten 7 calls from those SEO jokers this week. Since the phone is quiet this week and real calls can go to a 2nd line for the office manager, I will waste their time. I find that they must not hang up on you. 10 minutes is their time limit.
One guy kept telling me my web site was no good, I don't come up with organic searches, ect. I know the whole script.
So, I said, I will make you a deal. I will sign up with you if you do a reasonable search and I do not show front page. If I do, you stop calling. So he chose "painting service" I said "U.S.A. or New York is not fair as it is too large an area, but I am on Long Island, in Nassau County and my town is Plainview. Pick one" he chose Plainview. At top were 3 paid ads, then locations, then I had the top 7 organic hits. Between Blogs, websites, facebook, videos, google. I said "What can you do better?" he said nothing and hung up.
I have been optimizing since September. If you put in your time and put out info, you will be fine. I do not heavy key word my posts. Some use none. If the towns I work in fit the story, so be it. I will gladly insert.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yah, put me on the waiting list for the Heidi clones please.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

From what I can tell, once you have a body of work that talks about what you do, and you have a few visitors, a blog will rank naturally high up in Google searches. So SEO bods are really just trying to get money from folks who prefer to circumvent what time will achieve naturally and for "free" (or at least for the perceived cost of your spare time committed to being a blogger.)

A couple of issues though. When you google a term from your computer, Google pull up results that tie in with your surfing history, ie Google is really narrowing down your choices on your behalf. So it pays to ask others with no association with you to google your key words, just in case your results are skewed. in my case Painter Chester. Am i number 2 in organic results?

And the google places is shortcutting organic search results. Just see Painters Chester, and see what I mean.

(I am in UK)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Doing what you believe to be right versus doing strictly for the bottom line.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey thanks for all the replies i always love when i stumble upon a thread that gets some comments. makes me feel all warm and gaiety inside.

I think the web in a simplified form is computers talking to computers. It does seem a little like the land of oz. Oh well I try to accept and move on. I mainly wanted blogger for my mural site. Yes i could write till the cows come home and probably satisfy google. However when i reflect on what i have committed to and what i have followed through on. I figure paying someone to get some fire under my arse is a positive direction.

I went to some freelance sites and some art forums picked a few and, hey what do you know the world isnt all bad and filled with pakistanian robots to article wizard an essay for me.

since ive given away some hard earned money i have been writing a lot more,,,:clap:

to all the ones that have come and gone before me take a sigh of relief that you are a few steps ahead.

This is yours truly signing off

ps thanks george for your words of encouragement


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh want to add something i just wrote my piece for our project we did in the summer. who ever has some time to read and want to praise me degrade me or whatever please feel free.

http://torontomuralists.ca/recent-projects/b-streets-mural


ill post the an article i got from one of the ghost writers then every body can really go nuts with rage and mad covetousness


----------



## PaintingPlusCo (May 1, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> You can a decent writer (English as native language) for $5 per 300 words if your goal is merely building in-links. A good article can be as much as $50 (usually includes distribution to article sites) That is a good supplement for SEO with maybe a couple things to keep in mind. A potential customer could find it and read it, so it shouldn't be gibberish. You could be well served with a site local blog (on your URL) that you write in addition to the inlink blogs and articles.


I agree with what you all are saying about it being your own voice. However from an SEO pint PressurePros is spot on. It builds a lot of good backlinks pointing at your site. The trick is finding the right writers and bloggers. And you always could supply themwith otlines of what you want to say. When you find the right bloggers they usually have good resources too and can find blogs related to your industry with high Google pagerank. :thumbsup:

Just my two cents for what it is worth.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey yall

well heres the post from my first ghost writer, http://torontomuralists.ca/alexa-meada-pop-out-painter
paid fifteen for this and found him on deviant art. i have been getting topics for them and providing relative links. and for anything this artist does some unique stuff, go ahead call my bluff and check it out.

hey thanks george tons of respect for that facebook link 
http://www.facebook.com/EcopaintingInc

I know for sure we should have a presence on facebook part to many things to do part politics right now.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I think the quality of the writing is good and likely worth the money.


----------

